# Cavaliers Set NBA Record For Consecutive Losses In A Season With 25 (And Counting)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just terrible.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Cavaliers Set NBA Record For Consecutive Losses In A Season With 24 (And Counting*

Losing Shaq and Delonte West really took a lot out of this team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cavaliers Set NBA Record For Consecutive Losses In A Season With 24 (And Counting*

^Don't forget Big Z.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers Set NBA Record For Consecutive Losses In A Season With 24 (And Counting*


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Cavaliers Set NBA Record For Consecutive Losses In A Season With 24 (And Counting*

This team is terrible. They're literally throwing a D-League team plus Antawn Jamison out there now.


----------



## fai714 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Cavaliers Set NBA Record For Consecutive Losses In A Season With 25 (And Counting*

I'm a bulls fan and even i still don't want to see this happen to the cavs franchise. the team got completely gutted losing shaq, big z, delonte and lebron, it's gonna take a while to recover unless they draft a miracle.


----------

